# av receiver to pa amp



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

hi,
is it possible to connect a av receiver to a power amp ?.if so how ?...

cheers


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

What are you trying to do?


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

basically i want to use the power amp to run my subs off, and i want to run normal shelf speakers off the av receiver.i just need the signal to come into the receiver, then back out and then into the power amp and then into the subs...i have to say i have a pioneer vsx817 receiver and a behringer ep4000 power amp.

cheers


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

The LFE output on the Pioneer would feed the EP4000 input for the subs.


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

ok cheers i will give it a try.thanks


----------



## asifqabil (Jun 7, 2009)

hi, is there no other way of connecting it ?...i mean i want to run 1 sub and 1 peavey hisys2 cab.so i really want to run in stereo mode, like the left and right channel.i want to use the eq on the pioneer.
sorry if this sounds weird.

cheers


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

You can use the powered subwoofer output RCA jack with a single male RCA to two 1/4" splitter cable to go to the EP4000 and then connect the two subwoofers to the speaker terminals of the EP4000. I'm not sure the EQ features of that receiver is going to do much with the low frequencies and if it does it will do it through the subwoofer output. From the Pioneer VSX817 manual: "Acoustic Calibration Equalization is a kind of room equalizer for your speakers (excluding the subwoofer)."


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Your MCACC from the pioneer will not handle the sub freq's so you will need an outside eq like the sms-1 or an EQ-2 or any of the units often discussed here. I run all my system from pro amps with my Pioneer Elite used as my pre-pro and it works well except that the pre-out voltage from the pioneer is lower then what you need to get full power out of the pro amps. I put a stereo line converter inline such as a Samson s-convert. It brings the input voltage up to what the pro amp needs to be able to have full power to your speakers or sub. It will work without the line converter but you won't get anything close to rated power out of your amp.


----------

